
Ask HN: How to deal with feeling completely exhausted after returning from work? - whoisthis12
I have been working at my company for almost 3 years now. Initially, my office hours used to be from 9 to 5, but lately, with increased responsibilities, I find myself spending more and more time at my office.<p>I usually return home around 7 - 7:30(commute time is around 1 hour). I literally have zero energy afterwards for gym or any other physical exercise. This has obviously started to affect me physically; on top of that I feel mentally drained as well.<p>In fact, I hardly find any motivation nowadays to work on side projects in the weekend, even though I love programming.<p>Can anyone relate to this? I would love to hear some advice and how people have dealt with such issues.
======
forgotmypw
Yes, I can relate to this.

I experienced this for years, until I realized...

I just don't want to commit all that time to a job! Eureka!

